# Marriott Hilton Head or Myrtle Beach



## SunandFun83 (Apr 18, 2018)

I am looking to rent 4-7 nights with check-in date between May 21st and June 1st.

Prefer Grande Ocean, Surfwatch, Barony Beach or Ocean Watch.

Any non-Marriott must be at least 4* on TripAdvisor.

Thanks for looking


----------



## cindy27 (Apr 19, 2018)

SunandFun83 said:


> I am looking to rent 4-7 nights with check-in date between May 21st and June 1st.
> 
> Prefer Grande Ocean, Surfwatch, Barony Beach or Ocean Watch.
> 
> ...


What size unit are you needing?


----------



## cindy27 (Apr 19, 2018)

SunandFun83 said:


> I am looking to rent 4-7 nights with check-in date between May 21st and June 1st.
> 
> Prefer Grande Ocean, Surfwatch, Barony Beach or Ocean Watch.
> 
> ...


May 26-June 2 The Yachtman Resort 1 bedroom/6 Oceanfront Rate $700 forvthe week. Let me know. Thank you


----------



## SunandFun83 (Apr 21, 2018)

cindy27 said:


> May 26-June 2 The Yachtman Resort 1 bedroom/6 Oceanfront Rate $700 forvthe week. Let me know. Thank you




Cindy,

Thank you for the reply.  Hoping to go to the Marriott’s; I know what I get there.  Any non-Marriott has to be at least 4 **** on Tripsdvisor.  Will have to pass on Yachtman resort.


----------



## SunandFun83 (Apr 21, 2018)

cindy27 said:


> What size unit are you needing?


Just a 1bedroom is fine for us.


----------

